# Cambodian Frog



## kathbhf (Dec 31, 2006)

Hallo,
can anybody tell me the name of this frog? I took the picture in Siem Reap / Cambodia.
Thanks!
Christian


----------



## kathbhf (Dec 31, 2006)

_Polypedates leucomystax_ or _Polypedates megacephalus_ possible?


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

Could be P. leucomystax or P. colletti. Hard to tell without more than one angle, especially the patterning on the back.


----------



## kathbhf (Dec 31, 2006)

According to this site the P. colletti doesn't exist in Cambodia. It should be a P. leucomystax. Thank you!


----------

